# Liebstes Ingenieur - Spielzeug ?



## Sano (15. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Tüftelfreunde!

Der Beruf Ingenieur ist ein wirklich Aussergewöhnlicher in der Wow Spielewelt.
Da wo andere Berufe 0815 Teile haben kann der Ingi vor lachen umkommen ... oder auch ohne^^

Was ich nun von Euch wissen möchte: 

Welches Ingenieursteil (zb Briefkasten, Wurmloch, Jeeves ... usw.) findet ihr persönlich gut, schön oder lustig?
Und warum? 
Erlebnisse wie der eigene Briefkasten auf dem höchsten Gipfel in Eiskrone sind doch unbezahlbar, oder?



Also, da ich nun mit mehreren Twinks alle Berufe auf 450 geskillt habe kann ich nur sagen das 
der Beruf des Ingis der Schönste ist. Er macht Spass aber nicht immer Sinn. Das ist der 
Grund warum der Ingi mich auch nen bischen aus dem normalen "hier noch nen bischen 
Ruf farmen und da noch schnell ne Ini machen" -Stumpfsinn rauszuholen vermag.

Mein liebstes Spielzeug ist zZ der Wurmlochgenerator. Die Möglichkeit zu haben immer mal
an einem anderen Ort zu landen finde ich sehr nett gemacht. Leider gibt es nicht mehr die 
Fehlfunktionen der alten Scherbenweltgeneration die den Spieler dann in eine andere Rasse 
der gegnerischen Fraktion verwandelt haben.
Naja, wie auch immer. Bis denne.

Ich freue mich über viele nette Antworten.

MfG Sano


----------



## Minorus (15. Oktober 2009)

Sano schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Tüftelfreunde!
> 
> Ich freue mich über viele nette Antworten.
> 
> MfG Sano



Meine persönlichen Lieblingsspielzeuge mit Sinn: Jeeves + Moll-E. Da braucht man auch bei ausgedehnten Farmrunden keine Stadt anfliegen.

Sinnlosestes Gimmick: Der Weltvergrößerer. Allein die Beschreibung ist köstlich.


----------



## Supermany2 (15. Oktober 2009)

ich fidne die teile alle geil die einige Hauptfähigeiten anderer Klassen ersetzen (sollten^^)
Also die können gegner in Hühner verwandeln oder andere Wiederbeleben 
allein der Gedanke das man so diese Klassen net mehr brauchen kann ist zu lustig^^


----------



## Ushapti (16. Oktober 2009)

Ganz oben sind die alten Transporter, halte ich eigentlich permanent auf cd weil ich es toll finde wenn man mal bissl ne andere Rasse is^^
Der Northrend Tele is auch nice aber mir fehlen die fehlfunktionen.
Ansonten... okay, die nützlichen sachen wie Innenfutter, Speedboster, Handrakete etc sind klasse aber diese werte ich nicht zu den "Fun" sachen.
Der gedankenschlssel (oder wie das ding heißt) wäre ja klasse... wenn das ding nciht so kacken hässlich und wenisgtens ausblendbar wäre..!

Was momentan aber mein absolutes lieblings Item ist, ist die Globalthermische Pioniersprengladung!
Im Bg gibt es nichts besseres als sich kurz bevor man draufgeht selber inne Luft zu jagen. Gegner bekommt den kill nicht und man nimmt noch ein paar Hp oder den ganzen gegner mit ins grab xD


----------



## mordetymaniac (21. Oktober 2009)

mein absoluter liebling ist bzw sind die tiervergrößerung und der krachbummroboter^^


----------



## Mirastor (29. November 2009)

Die Pionierladungen gefallen mir auch immer wieder, besonders kann man als Hunter damit die witzigen DK's sprengen die einen grappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bombenpet is irgendwie auch nice, sowie die Taschenlampe und der Raketenwerfer.... mit Cata hoffe ich ja auf sowas wie ne richtig fette Bazooka als Ingi, wo man evtl auch mal diese Ziellaser der Juwes verbauen könnte *hrhr*


----------



## Ushapti (1. Dezember 2009)

Zwar keine Bazooka, aber einen richtigen Raketenwerfer plus knockback gibts ja schon... nur ben nimmer ganz zeitgemäß^^


----------



## MasterMarvin (28. März 2010)

Ganz klar die Raketenschuhe !!!!!

Wenn meine freundin sich mal wieder mit ihrem "Mage" wechblinzelt ......hat sie keine chance , sie ärgert sich schwarz wenn ich an ihr vorbeiziehe wie der Blitz !!!!!


----------



## Osric (29. März 2010)

Lustig finde ich Explodierendes Schaf leider wirkt das auf 80 nimma so gut ^^

Für Verwirrung hab ich als Pala immer mit Goblindrachenwerfer gestiftet. Ach, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Gigshadow (17. Juni 2010)

Momentan der ^^  WurmLochGenerator ,

natürlich zu den beiden Teleportern . Weltreisen + mit den Magischen Portalen kommt ma überall hin ^^ 


Ja , genau der  "" schallgenerator "" hat mir auch schon oft das Leben gerettet ^^


----------



## freezex (18. Juni 2010)

Ich find auch einiges gut, aber am besten wohl den Umhang-Fallschirm und die Raketenschuhe. Aber auch auf den Weltvergrösserer will ich nicht verzichten.
Und zu den Fehlfunktionen, ich finde allgemein schade das die immer weniger werden.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Juni 2010)

Ich mag sie alle. wurmloch briefkasten und jeeves 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuu (9. Juli 2010)

Immernoch, der hier---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (22. Juli 2010)

Nur mal nebenbei .... der Wurmlochgenerator hat eine Fehlfunktion. Man bekommt dann eine zusätzliche Auswahlmöglichkeit Richtung Dalaran und landet dort in einem tiefen Brunnen. Anschauen konnte ich mir das noch nicht, da ich bislang noch nicht das Glück dazu hatte.
ETWAS nervig finde ich übrigends, dass man die meisten Teile nicht direkt bauen kann, sondern erst Rahmen, Bolzen und sonstwas aus den Mats bauen muss. Vor allem störend, wenn man nicht alle Mats auf Lager hat.
An meinem Jeeves arbeite ich gerade. Allerdings machen mir die 10 110G-Repbots zu schaffen: 60 Khoriumerze, 10 Urfeuer, 160 Adamantit- und 160 Teufelseisenerze. *URGS*


----------



## Shelung (23. September 2010)

Ich finde den lockvogel hase einfach zu göttlich. Kommt da irgendwer vorbei lvl mal egal und will den schwachen hasen töten^^.

Und bekommt dann voll die sprengladung ab das ist zu göttlich vor allem weil die weder checken was passiert ist noch konnten sie etwas bemerken.

Ja fehlfunktionen vermisse ich auch xD.


Was ich aber am besten finde sind die texte unter den ingi sachen die IMMER so ungefähr enden: Zumindestens ist das meistens	Der fall

Wenn ich das schon lese xD.




Stellt euch mal vor ne fehlfunktion beim armeemesser. Anstatt en rezz stirbst du auf einmal an zu hoher spannung ... booom^^


----------



## Mief (28. September 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Tüftelfreunde!
> 
> Der Beruf Ingenieur ist ein wirklich Aussergewöhnlicher in der Wow Spielewelt.
> Da wo andere Berufe 0815 Teile haben kann der Ingi vor lachen umkommen ... oder auch ohne^^
> ...


Das Dehnbare Innenfutter aka Fallschirm.
Sobald ich irgendwo von einer erhöhten Ebene auf einer niedriger gelegene muss, hüpfe ich kurz und der Fallschirm öffnet sich.

Violette Festung: Ein Portal oben auf einer Treppe, Mob tot, ich zurück in die Mitte: Fallschirm auf!
Gundrak und Drak'Thron: Direkt am Anfang die (Wendel-)Treppe wird mit geöffnetem Fallschirm bezwungen.
Azjol'Nerub: Der lange Steg nach dem ersten Boss wird nicht abgelaufen, sondern vorher rechts runtergesprungen: Fallschirm auf!
Ahn'Kahet: VIELE MÖGLICHKEITEN den Fallschirm zu nutzen!!!
Naja, usw.

Der Fallschirm ist mein meistgenutzes Gadget! Bei jeder Treppe springe ich wild hüpfend herum und spreche fröhlich wie Spongebob "Ich bin bereit! Ich bin bereit! Ich bin bereit!"


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Rakete, weil bester Crap für Arena.
Fallschirm als Hunter <3 40 Meter fliegen bei minimaler Unebenheit ^^


----------



## GAJR (13. Oktober 2010)

Also am besten gefällt mir der Fallschirmumhang. Vor allem im Arathibecken oder der Insel der Eroberung ist es nett, insbesondere als Schurke. Erhöhte Stelle Suchen, Anlauf nehmen, Springen, Fallschirm an, Stealth an und dann unsichtbar zum Feind runtersegeln. *g*




Shiningone schrieb:


> Nur mal nebenbei .... der Wurmlochgenerator hat eine Fehlfunktion. Man bekommt dann eine zusätzliche Auswahlmöglichkeit Richtung Dalaran und landet dort in einem tiefen Brunnen. Anschauen konnte ich mir das noch nicht, da ich bislang noch nicht das Glück dazu hatte.


Ist aber nicht wirklich ne Fehlfunktion. Zum einen kann man sich ja schließlich aussuchen, ob man in das Loch will und zum anderen verkauft die Tuss da unten die Pläne für die Drachlinge.


----------



## Alpax (25. November 2010)

Lieblingsingiteil das bereits implementiert ist: Turboboost
Lieblingsingiteil das es noch nicht gibt: ()

Sowas wien nen Repbot der aaber:
Reppen kann
Wo ich Tränke und Bufffood reinpacken kann das sich dann die Leute rauskaufen können
Briefkasten
AH
Bank
Gildenbank 

..und er ist ein non-combat Pet das immer nebenher läuft und mobs lootet wenn ich berechtigt bin und die Items kommen automatisch in mein Inventar .. wobei ich einstellen kann das er zB. graue Items direkt an sich selber verkauft und ich bekomm dann quasi nur das Geld


NEEEED

xD


----------

